# bike repair stands



## hemi (Oct 31, 2010)

i was looking for a stand that is cheap. i saw that harbor freight has one but it sits on the bottom bracket. it was 29.99 not in the store has to be ordered it is 15.00 for shipping. i saw a few on ebay and they were around 100.00 plus shipping. i saw that norhern tool has one for 42.49 plus 14.52 shipping. so i thought that i would give it a try. how well will it hold a 65 pound bike. when it got here the box was destroyed (supposed to be a birthday present from my wife and doughter) she said i can have it early to make sure it is all there. put it together and wow it holds my 41 shelby with no problems. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...s&cm_ite=193023?ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=193023


----------



## bud poe (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the Park stand I have had for years.  Its not an entire stand though, just an adjustable articulating clamp that can be mounted to a post.  I had to install the post but it's super solid and I like that I can clamp different parts of the bike and rotate it into different positions (upside down can be helpful sometimes).  Anything is better than the old "bike upside down on the floor" routine!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 31, 2010)

thats one thing I do wish I had.


----------



## Joe V (Oct 31, 2010)

The catalog image looks flimsy. Post up a pic with your bike attached to it!



Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Kelpie3 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a Minoura Stand which is great.  It's a lot like the Park stand and holds up very well with the heavy bikes.


----------



## yewhi (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks Good for the price!

Congrats and happy Birthday!

TCN


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 2, 2010)

One of the best cheapest, is to put two hooks in the ceiling, attach some rope or chain to the hooks that go to two hooks which can go around the goose-neck, top tube, saddle, or if you want to work on the bike upside down to the rims. The nice thing about working on bikes this way is that while hanging the bike can be easily moved to get to different parts, and when not in use ,and be hung on the hooks above so that it doesn't take up any space. I also have an antique bicycle repair book which shows some stands that you can make yourself. I will scan the pages and post later today. The cheap repair stands are cheap. I like my Park stands.
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## hemi (Nov 3, 2010)

yewhi thanks for the happy b day its actually 11-14. here is a picture of the stand with one of my bikes. and yes it does look flimsy on there site. and yes fat tire i agree with you about cheap is cheap but this impressed me. and i would love to have a park stand but this is the time of year when i get layed off and have to collect unenjoyment. so not much money to spend on anything but what the family needs. http://www.flickr.com/photos/55532403@N08/5143263009/


----------



## chitown (Nov 9, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> thats one thing I do wish I had.




Forget wishing... MAKE one!
View attachment 14294

And if you haven't already download this pdf off google books. It was posted in another thread but it's an incredible collection of illustrations and methods of repair. Great document.

http://books.google.com/books?id=-2...air&pg=PA8#v=onepage&q=bicycle repair&f=false

View attachment 14295

View attachment 14296


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 10, 2010)

wow! that is a great read! thanks for posting it.


----------



## vincev (Nov 10, 2010)

I really like the $100 Park stand .I have used it with heavy bikes{Black Phantoms} and even motorized bikes.It is sooooo much easier to work on bikes when you can shift them,put them at any angle,rotate them ,etc.The best $100 spent if you work on alot of bikes.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 10, 2010)

Park Stand -- The basic one -- you can find them used on c*****list or a large auction site for less than $100.- & they work great -- I use it for anything from a Road/Mountain bike to a Elgin twinbar or Schwinn Motorbike - perfect work height -- adjustable clamp -- worn parts easily found new from Park Tools -- well worth it in the long run -- since you save tons of time & odd positions with out the stand -- just my .02


----------



## M.Martian (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got one of these Blackburn ones from many, many years ago.


----------

